# welchen rechner fuer abspielen von high def videos

## pieter_parker

hallo

wenn ich high def videos mit hohen bitraten und starker komprimierung abspielen moechte .. was fuer einen computer brauche ich dafuer?

z.b. ein video welches in 1920x1080 halb bildern ist und mit h264 encodiert ist

----------

## Dragonix

Also bei Pro7HD (1080i) hab ich ~56. Pro7HD = H264 + DolbyDigital. Player war/ist MPlayer, der Rest packts nedd  :Wink:  (VLC schwarzer Bildschirm + kein Ton; kaffeine bringt Ton aber kein Bild).

System: Core2Duo E6300+; ATi X1950Pro (flgrx), SB 5.1 Digital!

Wenn du willst, kann ich mal einen kleinen Auschschnitt hochladen, müsste aber warten, bis wieder was in HD auf Pro7 kommt, also frühestens heute abend...

Also gehe ich davon aus, dass ein E4300+ bzw X2 3800+ locker reichen dürfte, dass war auch ungefähr die Systemanforderungen meiner DVB-S2 Karte für HD-Fernsehsender...

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn wieder was in hd auf pro7 laeuft und du aufzeichen koenntest .. mach mal bitte :D

wie ist das mit einer geforce8 8500/8600 karte .. die koennen high def videos vollstaendig ueber die gpu decodieren

-> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2977

kann denn auch ein player im linux die karte richtig ansprechen sodas die gpu wirklich alles bearbeitet?

----------

## Erdie

 :Question:  Das kann doch jeder normale PC ? Meine Kiste ist ein 3,5 Jahre alter Athlon 64 und wenn ich dort "Enphants Dream" starte und auf meinen 22" Monitor ausgebe hat der Rechner es noch nicht einmal nötig, aus dem Energiesparmodus aufzuwachen d h. der läuft auf 800 MHz mit über 70% idle. Das ging mit der Gforce 5900XT als auch mit der GF6600GT ebenso. Ich glaube kaum, dass es ein so langsamen PC noch zu kaufen gibt, der das nicht kann.

-Erdie

----------

## pieter_parker

also bei mir auf meinem p4 3ghz rechner stocken videos die in 1920x1080p mit h264 sind .. und videos die in 1080i sind brauch ich garnicht erst versuchen zu deinterlacen ..

mpeg2 videos in 1920x1080 laufen problemlos

----------

## hoschi

Ich denke auch dass das eher eine Konfigurationssache ist. Im Prinzip muessen Laptops mit i915GM-Chipsatz von Intel (also einer GMA900) HDTV beherrschen, spaetestens der i945-Chipsatz (GMA 950).

Testvideos: http://www.marcush.de/hdtv-clips/

<edit />

Die GMA950 sollte HD-Streams beherrschen, bei der GMA900 bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Ich habe jetzt ein HDTV-Video MPEG4-10 mit einer Aufloesung von 1920x1080 mit meiner GMA900 im Framebuffer mit Mplayer abgespielt. Also mit VESA-Grafiktreibern und es hat wie erwartet geruckelt. Nachdem ich die Aufloesung auf das menschliche Mass von 700x405 (16:9) reduziert habe, lief es beinahe fluessig. Mit den richtigen Grafiktreibern sollte es wohl sogar im Framebuffer vollstaendig fluessig laufen, sofern mein Display mehr als 1024x768 Pixel anzeigen koennte.

Ich merke gerade, dass ich gerade noch was nebenzu kompiliert habe  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Testvideos: http://www.marcush.de/hdtv-clips/ 

 

Gibt's auch noch irgendwo was in nem vernünftigen Format, also kein Quicktime oder WMV?

 *Quote:*   

> z.b. ein video welches in 1920x1080 halb bildern ist und mit h264 encodiert ist

 

 *Quote:*   

>  Das kann doch jeder normale PC ?

 

Hmm, das musst du mir genauer erklären. Auf meinem Athlon64 3500+ mit nVidia GeForce 7600 GT kannst dus jedenfalls total vergessen. Es ruckelt wie die Sau, bzw. läuft viel zu langsam (jenachdem, ob man Framedropping aktiviert hat oder nicht). Und das obwohl ich die proprietären Treiber mit Hardwarebeschleunigtem Video-Adapter benutze.

Ob und wie ich die "H.264 Decode Acceleration", die laut dieser Seite auch auf meiner Karte funktionieren soll, verwenden kann, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  Das kann doch jeder normale PC ? Meine Kiste ist ein 3,5 Jahre alter Athlon 64 und wenn ich dort "Enphants Dream" starte und auf meinen 22" Monitor ausgebe hat der Rechner es noch nicht einmal nötig, aus dem Energiesparmodus aufzuwachen d h. der läuft auf 800 MHz mit über 70% idle. Das ging mit der Gforce 5900XT als auch mit der GF6600GT ebenso. Ich glaube kaum, dass es ein so langsamen PC noch zu kaufen gibt, der das nicht kann.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Dann lad dir mal das demo von hier (59 MB Version). Die ruckelt selbst auf meinem 1.8 Ghz AMD64 ein bisschen  :Sad: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

als kleine Info aus dem MythTV Howto:

 *http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To playback HDTV content, plan on a powerful CPU. "How powerful?" depends on a number of factors, such as the capture resolution, whether the video is progressive or interlaced, and whether your display card has hardware-assist support for Linux.
> 
> The Simple Answer: Once you are in the 3.2 Ghz P4-class of CPU you should have no issues with viewing HDTV.
> ...

 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Dragonix

Also bei dem Video hab ich

MPlayer: 100%; ruckelt

kaffeine: 126% - 130% - weniger ruckeln

VLC: Erstes Bild kommt, dann Standbild + grünen Streifen oben...

Irgendwas mach ich doch falsch   :Shocked: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> kaffeine: 126% - 130% - weniger ruckeln

 

Also wenn mein Rechner zu 130% ausgelastet wäre würde ich mir auch sorgen machen ...

----------

## Vortex375

Bei DualCore-Systemen geht das schon (jaah, eigentlich geht es auch da nicht, aber top z.B. zeigt es so an). mplayer ist leider single-threaded, daher leidet die Performance auf MultiCore-Systemen.

----------

## Erdie

-Erdie[/quote]

Dann lad dir mal das demo von hier (59 MB Version). Die ruckelt selbst auf meinem 1.8 Ghz AMD64 ein bisschen  :Sad: .

Cheers,

Sino[/quote]

Das ruckelt zwar nicht auf meinem Athlon64 3200+ aber der Rechner scheint an seine Grenzen zu kommen. Was ist denn das für ein merkwürdiger Codec? Wenn ich andere xvid Dateien mit voller HD Auflösung abspiele, macht der das locker ohne ein CPU Wimper zu zucken. Das kann nur heißen, daß das Format dieser Datei nichts taugt.

-Erdie

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Da hier von Hardware-Beschleunigung in der GPU die Rede war, hier eine kleine Info:

nVidia-Karten unterstützen zwar grundsätzlich hardware-decoding von MPEG4-Streams (zumindest Teile davon. Erst neuere GeForce 8xxx-Karten, also die Mid- und Low-Range Karten schaffen das komplett. h.264), jedoch ist der XvMC-Treiber, der bei den nVidia-Treibern zu finden ist nur in der Lage MPEG-2 in der Hardware zu decodieren. Und das leider nur in recht bescheidener Qualität, wie ich finde. Gerade das De-Interlacing ist leider mangelhaft.

Das Bild flackert - oder eher gesagt: Zittert - dann ein wenig und gerade "scharfe" Linien - also z.B. auch Schrift - bekommen "Treppchen"...

Und als weitere Info: Wenn man Hardware-Decoding nutzt, wird standardmäßig Weave-Deinterlacing genutzt. Man kann zwar Bob-Deinterlacing nutzen, aber in meinem Fall hat das kaum einen Qualitäts-Zuwachs geschaffen. Unter Windows Mit DxVA hingegen sieht Hardware MPEG-2 Decoding wesentlich besser aus. Fast schon etwas besser als das Software-Decoding von PowerDVD (Könnte aber auch Einbildung sein)  :Wink: 

Für alle, die Hardware MPEG-2 Decoding mal anschauen wollen (nVidia):

1. Schaut, ob die Datei "/etc/X11/XvMCConfig" existiert. Wenn nicht, legt sie an.

2. In der Datei muss folgendes drinnen stehen:

```
libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1
```

3. Nun muss man nur noch den Player mit den entsprechenden Optionen starten. Ich kenne z.Zt. nur zwei Player/Varianten:

-xine mit xineui: xine -V xxmc dvd:// (statt dvd:// kann man natürlich auch eine MPEG-2 Datei angeben)

-mplayer: mplayer -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc dvd:// (auch hier könnte man eine Datei angeben)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande:

HD-Filme im MPEG-2 Format kann man mit XvMC (also Hardware-Beschleunigung) PRIMA ansehen. Sofern sie progressive und nicht interlaced sind.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das ruckelt zwar nicht auf meinem Athlon64 3200+ aber der Rechner scheint an seine Grenzen zu kommen. Was ist denn das für ein merkwürdiger Codec? Wenn ich andere xvid Dateien mit voller HD Auflösung abspiele, macht der das locker ohne ein CPU Wimper zu zucken. Das kann nur heißen, daß das Format dieser Datei nichts taugt.

 

Der Codec dieser Datei ist h.264, der meistgenutze Codec bei HD Dateien.  :Shocked: 

So langsam wird mir klar, warum du behauptet hast auch auf einem recht betagten Rechner HD Filme gucken zu können. Mit Mpeg2 schafft das mein Rechner natürlich auch.  :Smile:  Mit Xvid hab ichs noch nicht getestet, aber ich denke das sollte auch gehen.

H.264 hingegen braucht deutlich mehr Rechenleistung zum Dekodieren als die anderen Codecs. Deshalb haben die neuen nVidia Karten ja auch einen Hardware h.264 Decoder.

----------

## Erdie

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Das ruckelt zwar nicht auf meinem Athlon64 3200+ aber der Rechner scheint an seine Grenzen zu kommen. Was ist denn das für ein merkwürdiger Codec? Wenn ich andere xvid Dateien mit voller HD Auflösung abspiele, macht der das locker ohne ein CPU Wimper zu zucken. Das kann nur heißen, daß das Format dieser Datei nichts taugt. 
> 
> Der Codec dieser Datei ist h.264, der meistgenutze Codec bei HD Dateien. 
> 
> So langsam wird mir klar, warum du behauptet hast auch auf einem recht betagten Rechner HD Filme gucken zu können. Mit Mpeg2 schafft das mein Rechner natürlich auch.  Mit Xvid hab ichs noch nicht getestet, aber ich denke das sollte auch gehen.
> ...

 

Nein, ich rede von Mpg4 Dateien, ein berühmtes Beispiel ist der Film "Elephants dream", den es kostenlos im Netz gab (oder noch gibt). Dieser Film wird mit meinem betagten Rechner mit Leichtigkeit abgespielt (Da kann ich nebenbei noch kompilieren). Es scheint da Unterschiede zu geben. Wenn dieser h264 meistgenutzt ist, dann frage ich mich, warum das so ist, da es mit XviD oder mpg4 so viel besser geht - komprimiert der Codec noch besser?

-Erdie

----------

## Anarcho

Offentsichlich schon

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nein, ich rede von Mpg4 Dateien, ein berühmtes Beispiel ist der Film "Elephants dream", den es kostenlos im Netz gab (oder noch gibt). Dieser Film wird mit meinem betagten Rechner mit Leichtigkeit abgespielt (Da kann ich nebenbei noch kompilieren). Es scheint da Unterschiede zu geben. Wenn dieser h264 meistgenutzt ist, dann frage ich mich, warum das so ist, da es mit XviD oder mpg4 so viel besser geht - komprimiert der Codec noch besser?
> 
> -Erdie

 

Den Elephants Dream gibt es noch. Auf meinem alten AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1.333 MHz konnte man ein flüssiges Abspielen des Filmes jedoch auch schon vergessen  :Wink: 

Selbst jetzt mit meiner neuen Hardware (Core2Duo E6320) gibt es HD-Material, das ruckelt (Nun gut... Eigentlich bisher fast nur die Nero Digital Demo).

Zu "mpg4": MPEG-4 ist - einfach ausgedrückt - eine Art "Richtlinie". Wenn sich Codecs an diese "Richtlinie" halten, dürfen sie sich MPEG-4 Codecs nennen.

DivX, XviD, h.264, etc... Soweit ich weiß, sind das ALLES MPEG-4 Codecs.

Also kann es auch sein, dass in einer mpg4-Datei auch ein h.264-Codec steckt.

Und warum das ruckelt: Ja, h.264 ist angeblich (das heißt: Wahrscheinlich ist er das sogar) einer der effizientesten Codecs, die momentan zur Verfügung stehen. Also mehr Bildqualität bei niedrigerer Bitrate. Natürlich macht sich das leider beim Verbrauch von Rechenleistung bemerkbar.

Sowohl das Encoden als auch das Decoden braucht sehr viel Rechenleistung.

Hier sind andere Codecs (z.B. XviD) schneller, dafür jedoch nicht ganz so effizient.

(So habe ich das bisher zumindest mitbekommen  :Wink:  )

----------

## furanku

Da der diskutierte Clip von einer kommerziellen Seit kommt, und direkt darunter ein Player angeboten wird, würde ich auch nicht ausschließen, daß dieser Clip nicht unbedingt das beste, neutrale Testmaterial darstellt. Bei Grafikkarten ist es ja schließlich auch schon lange üblich entsprechende "Optimierungen" für bestimmte Tests-Szenarien in den Treibern vorzunehmen um mit möglichst hohen fps Raten in den Testberichten zu glänzen.

Der Clip, mit mplayer auf meinem AMDx2 4200 abgespielt, resultiert auch in Fehlermeldungen von mplayer, das System sei zu langsam. Leider ist der Clip derart gestaltet, daß man nicht recht erkennen kann, was denn nun absichtlich schlechte Qualität ist, was unvrmeidliche "Ruckeleffekte" durch Zeitlupen abspielen von mit normaler Framerate aufgenommenem Material  sind, und wo wirklich das System hängt. 

Sollen die grobkörnigen ersten Szenen wirklich ruckelfrei laufen? Damit bringt man natürlich jeden Codec in Schwitzen. Die sind nunmal für das Codieren ähnlicher aufeienanderfolgender Frames ausgelegt. Wenn man das Material absichtlich verrauscht kommt der Codec mit dem Codieren das zufälligen Rauschen natürlich in Schwierigkeiten. Ob das nun ein realistisches Test-Szenario ist ist eine andere Frage. Man guckt sich ja so selten minutenlages unkorrelliertes Rauschen an, noch stört das Auge da ein fehlendes Frame sonderlich  :Wink:  Dieser Teil des Clips ist ja auch in der Auflösung weit von der Full HD Auflösung entfernt. Da liegt der Verdacht nahe, daß dieser Teil des Clips absichtlich Player in Schwierigeiten bringen soll. Hat das mal jemand mit der 30 Tage Demoversion des Nero Players angeguckt, ob da dann eine "wundersame Verbesserung" des Materials auftritt?

Die über den Bergkamm wehenden Wolken werden dagegen vollkommen flüssig abgespielt. Leider habe ich hier kein entsprechendes Display um den Clip in voller Pracht zu sehen. Interessant ist jedoch, daß der 720p Clip ohne Probleme abgepielt wird, und die gleichen Artefakte zeigt wie der 1080p.

Von daher würde ich diesen Clip als Testmaterial nicht zu erst nehmen.

----------

